# Single-handed sailing boats



## Brezzaaaa07 (Nov 2, 2010)

I am currently doing some research to find information on sailing boats for a teenager. I have some criteria that the boat needs to fit. 
-It must be a single-handed boat.
-Capable for a teenager to be the skipper.
-34-40foot.
-Can handle all sorts of weather from calm flat waters to rough 15 metre waves in 50 knot winds
-Made for long distance trips.
-Have room downstairs (inside) for a Chart table, One bunk, Gallery, Quite a lot of storage, Wet seat, Toilet, sink, 

If people could help me out with this that would be great. I hope the my criteria isn't to hard to fit. If people could tell me the name of the boat, the company(s) that make it and give me some website that have information about the boat that would be fantastic.

Many thanks
Brezzaaaa07


----------



## mitiempo (Sep 19, 2008)

Any boat that size can be rigged for singlehanded sailing. Better to look for an offshore capable boat and add the items necessary for sailing alone. No production boat is designed for the purpose.


----------



## Brezzaaaa07 (Nov 2, 2010)

Ok, Thanks mitiempo for replying so quick. Do you have any ideas that are that size? I have only just started looking and have not found that much.


----------



## overbored (Oct 8, 2010)

I am not sure what the teenagers age has to do with it. if he is sailing a 40 footer, single handed and going to sea in 15 meter waves with 50 KTs of wind he is no longer a teenager.


----------



## puddinlegs (Jul 5, 2006)

What type of voyage are you contemplating? The teen's background? Your budget? There are boats designed specifically for single handing (racing, classe 40, open 40, or open 30... Akilaria Class 40 ) While they are very seaworthy and can be handled by a very skilled and athletic sailor, these are NOT beginner boats, and they are expensive. Abby Sunderland tried in one with an unfortunately predictable result.

Jessica Watson, more sensibly for her program, used a modified S&S 34

Ella's Pink Lady

and Zack Sunderland, a modified Islander 36

There are many boats that can be made suitable for the purpose you listed, but what's troublesome is that you're looking to invest in a major asset for a teen with what appears to be very little knowledge of sailing and yacht design. I'm hoping the teen you're handing this over to has a strong sailing background. If not, a 40' boat is well beyond any reasonable expectation to safely single hand, yet alone be able to maintain while at sea, or help prep for a voyage. There's a lot involved. Boat choice, while very very important, is only the first step of a very complex process. Let's put it this way... there are very few teens around who are equipped mentally and physically to be out in a 40' in 15m waves and 50kts of wind. It's not impossible, but improbable. Something like sailing from California to Hawaii is very different than sailing in the Southern Ocean, and would very much affect boat choice. You'll notice that both Zack and Jessica sailed in boats less than 40'. Remember that loads, gear, and sail sizes effectively double for every 5 feet of boat length. Sometimes bigger isn't always better or safer. Again, if you can be more specific about your goals, you'll get better answers.


----------



## WanderingStar (Nov 12, 2008)

Before you can choose an offshore boat, you need a lot more knowledge and experience. Start reading and sailing inshore. Visit boats and shows. Go out on other people's boats. Your questions are overly simple. After you gain some experience you'll be ready to ask about specific models.


----------



## imagine2frolic (Aug 7, 2008)

This obvious lack of experience, and willing to send off a teenager. WELL, it just scares the crap out of me. Maybe you need to get out in the 15m waves first before you send off your child?...........*i2f*


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

You might consider that Jessica Watson just finished a solo circumnavigation in an S&S 34...However, I'd point out that Jessica had a lot of experience and was in charge of refitting the S&S 34 for her circumnavigation attempt.


----------



## trisstan87 (Aug 15, 2010)

overbored said:


> I am not sure what the teenagers age has to do with it. if he is sailing a 40 footer, single handed and going to sea in 15 meter waves with 50 KTs of wind he is no longer a teenager.


+1 on that.


----------



## QuickMick (Oct 15, 2009)

Brezzaaaa07 said:


> I am currently doing some research to find information on sailing boats for a teenager. I have some criteria that the boat needs to fit.
> -It must be a single-handed boat.
> -Capable for a teenager to be the skipper.
> -34-40foot.
> ...


most teens i have met that can sail with any level of skill come from a sailing family with hours and hours on the water under their belt. get a sunfish or a hobie cat and check it out in 1m waves for some exp. 
are you the teenager, or the parent? if the teen, are you planning on raiding the cash in the mattress? if you are the parent, are you sending your kid off on some wack-a-doo suicide mission? the whole question sounds gosh darn dicey to me....

good luck


----------



## swadiver (Jan 17, 2007)

Brez,

- Are you doing research for a book?
- Are you really the parent. If you are, 49 foot waves .... really?
- Or, are you just trying to get a rise out of the good people of this board?


----------



## leonem (Oct 28, 2010)

First off swadiver's signature is the best thing I've read all day, second of all perhaps Brezzaaaa07 doesn't mean that he's sending the teenager offshore, but just means that he'd like a very very sturdy and safe boat, as in saying "I'd like to buy a car that can drive through a brick wall."

In that case, what's your budget Brezzaaaa07?


----------



## trisstan87 (Aug 15, 2010)

I contemplated getting a used Sunfish until I finished school and moving to a larger boat but the prices for Used SunFish are ridiculous. They are all around $1000 or more and look to be in fair or poor condition. If I add another 1K I can get a boat 12' longer that I can live on! It is crazy.


----------



## centaursailor (Nov 7, 2010)

*Is this madness?*

Brez, are you overreaching a bit. I sail a 26ft Westerly Centaur, and regularly sail alone. My teenage son can also manage her though I,d never let him off on his own. Has he/she completed appropriot sailing courses as experience must be limited.
Hopefuly you are not about to put the anyone in any danger but there,s a lot to be said about the sea worthiness of Westerly,s of all sizes.
Regards
Brian


----------



## RedtheBear (Sep 14, 2010)

If you are going into 50Knt winds and 15 meter waves and don't already have a he** of a lot of knowllege of the boat you will need you need more help than can be given here. Start at the beginning and work your way up.


----------



## arf145 (Jul 25, 2007)

Was kind of wondering what a "wet seat" is, but then saw the 15m wave requirement. Any seat I'm sitting on when a wave like that comes by is a wet seat


----------



## mitiempo (Sep 19, 2008)

I think he means a place to sit below in oilies and keep watch.


----------



## ffiill (Jul 15, 2010)

Recall as a teenager I often wrote letters in those days to sailing mags in the third party. Might be wrong but author does not really sound like they have a lot of knowledge.
I bought my first sailing book as a prize for being top of my class when I was about 11 years old.Its sitting on the bookcase in front of me as I write.


----------



## Harborless (Nov 10, 2010)

Some people are destined to be sailors. Some people are destined to die trying. Only time will tell which one you are. Read up, there is no take-backs once the $h!t hits the fan.


----------



## Maxboatspeed (Apr 11, 2010)

*Yep*



RedtheBear said:


> If you are going into 50Knt winds and 15 meter waves and don't already have a he** of a lot of knowllege of the boat you will need you need more help than can be given here. Start at the beginning and work your way up.


So...
45' (15M) waves? 50 kts? Solo? No clue?
= death.
Or maybe = rescue at sea by guys that risk their lives to save yours. The guys that do this stuff (heli, rescue swimmers, merchant guys, other sailors, etc) risk their lives to save others. No questions asked. When you fu bad and in peril, other guys take on risks to save your arse.
Ok. So...
If you don't know what kind of boat to solo sail (teen or not), then you should not consider solo sailing.
Also, the question could be more specific. Who is this "teen"? Where? I sail. I want to help younger guys.
Questions are cool.
Tell me you're not sending some teen ocean solo sailing. I'll tell you about boat design stuff.
I'll tell you about weather. Example: can you actually imagine 15m(45')? Do you know the difference between swells, seas, breaking waves? Have you seen 50+ sustained on the ocean?
It's about the sailor.
Safe sailin
Max


----------



## Jeff_H (Feb 26, 2000)

Is it just me or does anyone else but me get the feeling that we have been trolled big time? 

This person joins the board, makes a single outlandish post, using terms like "downstairs" and "Gallery" but claims to want a boat capable of sailing in 50 knot winds and 50 foot sea's, and only posts a single follow-up, fails to respond to a series of well-meaning, soundly thought through responses, and then drops off the face of the earth, and yet we all continue to formulate caring and thoughtful responses....

The fact that everyone took this seriously and politely, and took the time time to provide meaningful responses speaks loudly about what I love about this place....Goodony'alll (its a southerner- Australian expression). 

Jeff


----------



## swadiver (Jan 17, 2007)

Yes, I think we have been had. Or, maybe he went for a cruise on the *Carnival Splendor*....


----------



## cb32863 (Oct 5, 2009)

Yeah that does seem to be the case..... been a bit of that lately here unfortunately.


----------



## QuickMick (Oct 15, 2009)

you got that right Jeff... there will always be a few goofballs...

just remember, you cant polish a turd.


----------



## Maxboatspeed (Apr 11, 2010)

Yah, I guess we've responded to a stupid guy. I don't feel that bad about it. Maybe the guy learned something? There are lots of stupid people that get into stupid trouble.
The phrase "there are no stupid questions" comes to mind.
Actually, there are stupid questions.
Don't be solo sailing if ya gotta ask stupid questions. 

Safe sailin
Max


----------



## urbanhermit (Nov 15, 2010)

I am new to this site and did learn or confirmed a few things from this troll. it was note a complete waste.
thanks.


----------



## scubaaz2001 (Jan 26, 2003)

Anyone still remember Robin Graham and his 23 footer called "Dove". Experience can make or break any vessel out there today.


----------



## TheWhiteRabbit (Jul 31, 2010)

urbanhermit said:


> I am new to this site and did learn or confirmed a few things from this troll. it was note a complete waste.
> thanks.


I totally agree with you hermit; I also gleaned some fantastic information from this thread. - - not a total waste at all!  Thank you everyone for treating this thread as a serious question, and answering with intelligent, helpful insight.

Y'all is AWESOME!!


----------



## Maxboatspeed (Apr 11, 2010)

TheWhiteRabbit said:


> I totally agree with you hermit; I also gleaned some fantastic information from this thread. - - not a total waste at all!  Thank you everyone for treating this thread as a serious question, and answering with intelligent, helpful insight.
> 
> Y'all is AWESOME!!


Yah!
So...
All questions, concerns, ideas, debate, opinions, etc are....
Valid.
That's kinda a traditional idea "mariners" get. There's a lot of traditional stuff. Here's some:
- it's smart to ask questions.
- guys with experience want to share knowledge.
- Sometimes - (ok, often) old salts scoff(sp?) at questions that they think are the wrong question. 
- there is no answer to the question. 
- depending on who you are - "Nordic 40" (my boat), custom ocean single hand racer, old vs new, full keel vs fin, cat vs mono, big vs small (20-80)? Wood, glass, steel, aluminum.

It's your choice. Offshore - smart people can learn and live. They have to make choices.
Lots of cool young people learned a lot about life by solo sailing the oceans. Others have died. Some have been rescued by SAR dudes.
Ok- SAR- don't even consider including these guys in your "voyage plan"

There are a few good books
It's cool that people (me too) love these books. Ya, so....all these books about young (old too) solo sailors are:
- good sea stories
- don't tell the whole story
- rewritten by someone
- only told by folks that lived

"Adrift" - Steve knew what he was doin. Smart guy.
Jessica - smart kid (well, smart enough)
Zac - I don't know - smart+luck?
Abbey - what can I say?
Tanya Abei (sp) - she was an exception. Kinda.
Slocum - 'nough said

so
here is my point again:
don't be solo sailin offshore if you don't know the risk/factors.
No one knows everything. Every solo guy offshore should know everything to consider.
It's fair to use the awesome SAR,EPIRB, DSC, GMDSS, etc stuff we have now, - when you're in a bad spot. It's not fair to base your planning on using these emergency resources.

Ok- good luck. Who are you? Where do you sail? Who's sailin, where, when, why, etc blah blah. 
I'll tell ya, if you ask. I don't care if you're fishin for ideas beyond you, next weeks trip, first boat, or whatever. Mostly, I want to help folks stay safe.
Is that what you want?
Max


----------

